# Mayan Palace



## ride2slide (Nov 3, 2013)

Newbie here needs some advice from the frequent users! Is there a way to upgrade from the Mayan Palace to the Grand Mayan side without losing to many $? What about the Grand Luxxe?

Also, can I take my own unopened coffee, Splenda, creamer singles and munchies in my checked baggage without a problem?


Mindy


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 3, 2013)

brushycreekranch said:


> Newbie here needs some advice from the frequent users! Is there a way to upgrade from the Mayan Palace to the Grand Mayan side without losing to many $? What about the Grand Luxxe?
> 
> Also, can I take my own unopened coffee, Splenda, creamer singles and munchies in my checked baggage without a problem?



Can't help with the upgrade (tho I don't think you can- otherwise why would people pay?), but you can put all those things in checked bags. I wonder why you'd take coffee to Mexico (we buy really good coffee there to bring home), and don't take a few good sharp knives. Timeshare knives suck! Since all we wear in tropical places is shorts, T's and swimwear and they have laundry facilities in the unit, we never check a bag to Mexico or Hawaii.

Jim


----------



## momeason (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't let my hubby read your post Jim. I am lousy at packing light.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 3, 2013)

momeason said:


> I can't let my hubby read your post Jim. I am lousy at packing light.



Packing light to go to the tropics is nothing. Go on a 15 night cruise with 3 formal nights using carry-ons for a challenge. Actually DW and I DO share one checked bag with primarily formal wear and (her) shoes for that. 

Once you learn to pack light it frees you up and you can't do it any other way.

Jim


----------



## LannyPC (Nov 3, 2013)

momeason said:


> I am lousy at packing light.




Maybe this will help you:

http://www.farecompare.com/about/worldwide-baggage-fee-chart/


----------



## rpennisi (Nov 3, 2013)

brushycreekranch said:


> Newbie here needs some advice from the frequent users! Is there a way to upgrade from the Mayan Palace to the Grand Mayan side without losing to many $? What about the Grand Luxxe?
> 
> Also, can I take my own unopened coffee, Splenda, creamer singles and munchies in my checked baggage without a problem?
> 
> ...



To upgrade for your stay from Mayan to Grand Mayan, at no cost, you would have to go on the _*90 minute presentation*_ that would last for hours.  Upgrading for real would cost thousands.

As far as taking provisions, I take sweeteners, powder creamer (otherwise buying which is too much quantity for a week or two) and just enough coffee for a couple of days, until we can get to a Mega or such.  The unopened part has never been a problem for checked bags.
Ron


----------



## Pat H (Nov 4, 2013)

Another option is to deposit your week with RCI and then trade into the Grand. If you own a 2bdr, deposit it as 2 separate units.


----------



## ride2slide (Nov 4, 2013)

I watched the RCI site ( under my sister's #) for 2 years looking for a way to get into the Grand Mayan. They never once listed it in the points section, that I ever 
saw.

I just recently bought myself 189K Wyndam resale points after reading everything I could here on the TUG site. I realized I needed to only buy points for where I knew I would use them the most. I then plan to utitilze the last call and distress options for extra time and places.

Thanks to all that responded to my questions. Hopefully, as I find my way around here, most will be answered without having to even ask.

Mindy


----------



## rpennisi (Nov 4, 2013)

Pat H said:


> Another option is to deposit your week with RCI and then trade into the Grand. If you own a 2bdr, deposit it as 2 separate units.



I agree if you are depositing a 2 bedroom Mayan Palace to split it as 2 separate deposits.  You will get a lot more TP's that way.  However, RCI will not let you trade MP TP's for GM trades unless there is a waiver for a particular year.
Ron


----------



## LisaH (Nov 4, 2013)

brushycreekranch said:


> I watched the RCI site ( under my sister's #) for 2 years looking for a way to get into the Grand Mayan. They never once listed it in the points section, that I ever
> saw.
> 
> I just recently bought myself 189K Wyndam resale points after reading everything I could here on the TUG site. I realized I needed to only buy points for where I knew I would use them the most. I then plan to utitilze the last call and distress options for extra time and places.
> ...



That's odd. I saw tons of Grand Mayan weeks available on RCI site:
(BTW, why are there two RCI codes for each Grand Mayan resort?)

The Grand Mayan Acapulco  (#6982)
Acapulco,  Guerrero  39900,  Mexico 
[Hotel] [1 Bedroom] [2 Bedroom]
459   check-in nights available
Exchange Trading Power Range
6 - 20
Check-In Date Range
08-Nov-2013 - 28-Dec-201

The Grand Mayan Acapulco  (#6983)
Acapulco,  Guerrero  39900,  Mexico    [map resort]
Check-In Date Range
08-Nov-2013 - 31-May-2015
[Hotel] [1 Bedroom] [2 Bedroom]
478   check-in nights available
Exchange Trading Power Range
6 - 31

The Grand Mayan Cabos  (#7905)
San José del Cabo,  Baja California Sur  23400,  Mexico 
Check-In Date Range
13-Dec-2013 - 31-May-2015
[Hotel] [1 Bedroom] [2 Bedroom]
332   check-in nights available
Exchange Trading Power Range
8 - 40

THE GRAND MAYAN CABOS  (#7102)
SAN JOSE DEL CABO,  Baja California Sur  23400,  Mexico
Check-In Date Range
15-Nov-2013 - 27-Dec-2014
[Hotel] [1 Bedroom] [2 Bedroom]
102   check-in nights available
Exchange Trading Power Range
8 - 24

The Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta  (#7486)
NUEVO VALLARTA,  Nayarit  63735,  Mexico	
Rating:  	   	 ( 92 )
Check-In Date Range
08-Nov-2013 - 28-Dec-2014
[Hotel] [1 Bedroom] [2 Bedroom]
376   check-in nights available
Exchange Trading Power Range
6 - 20

THE GRAND MAYAN NUEVO VALLARTA  (#7491)
NUEVO VALLARTA,  Nayarit  63000,  Mexico	
Check-In Date Range
10-Jan-2014 - 31-May-2015
[Hotel] [1 Bedroom] [2 Bedroom]
480   check-in nights available
Exchange Trading Power Range
6 - 28

The Grand Mayan Riviera Maya  (#6973)
Playa del Carmen,  Quintana Roo  77710,  Mexico	
Rating:  	   	 ( 222 )
Check-In Date Range
08-Nov-2013 - 28-Dec-2014
[Hotel] [1 Bedroom] [2 Bedroom]
287   check-in nights available
Exchange Trading Power Range
7 - 27

The Grand Mayan Riviera Maya  (#6974)
Playa del Carmen,  Quintana Roo  77735,  Mexico	
Rating:  	   	 ( 23 )
Check-In Date Range
10-Jan-2014 - 31-May-2015
[Hotel] [1 Bedroom] [2 Bedroom]
377   check-in nights available
Exchange Trading Power Range
7 - 30


----------



## rpennisi (Nov 4, 2013)

LisaH said:


> That's odd. I saw tons of Grand Mayan weeks available on RCI site:
> (BTW, why are there two RCI codes for each Grand Mayan resort?)...
> 
> ...



The question is can MP points or TP's be used to trade for Grand Mayan?  I don't  think so, although the Wyndham points might work to make that trade.  Also, MP can trade into GM in places where there is no MP, like in Cabo San Jose if there is space available.

I believe there are 2 RCI codes for each because there are user deposited weeks and Vida developmental (ie fresh blood for them) deposited weeks.
Ron


----------



## LisaH (Nov 4, 2013)

rpennisi said:


> The question is can MP points or TP's be used to trade for Grand Mayan?  I don't  think so, although the Wyndham points might work to make that trade.  Also, MP can trade into GM in places where there is no MP, like in Cabo San Jose if there is space available.
> 
> I believe there are 2 RCI codes for each because there are user deposited weeks and Vida developmental (ie fresh blood for them) deposited weeks.
> Ron



Makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## pittle (Nov 5, 2013)

Ron - I have used Mayan Palace units to trade into Grand Mayan before.  I have a weeks account.  The point value for a MP will get you a GM if you plan far enough ahead or do not want to go in Feb, Mar, or Apr.

The 1-in-5 rule does not apply to MP/GM owners.    If you own somewhere else and want to exchange in and it says you have been there in the past 5 years, you  can call RCI and when they check your account that you own MP, the 1-in rule will be waived. 

MP owners cannot get Extra or Last Call Vacations to the GM though - just exchanges.


----------



## rpennisi (Nov 5, 2013)

pittle said:


> Ron - I have used Mayan Palace units to trade into Grand Mayan before.  I have a weeks account.  The point value for a MP will get you a GM if you plan far enough ahead or do not want to go in Feb, Mar, or Apr.
> 
> The 1-in-5 rule does not apply to MP/GM owners.    If you own somewhere else and want to exchange in and it says you have been there in the past 5 years, you  can call RCI and when they check your account that you own MP, the 1-in rule will be waived.
> 
> MP owners cannot get Extra or Last Call Vacations to the GM though - just exchanges.


Hi Phyllis,
I have also in the past used MP TP to trade into GM, but this is what I currently get when I try to book on RCI for a GM unit using MP deposits......

 Mayan Palace Acapulco (#2984)	 Mar-2012 - Mar-2015	Exchange Fee	 Your resort’s rules prevent you from exchanging to the desired resort	
24

 Mayan Palace Riviera Maya (#6483)	 Feb-2013 - Feb-2016	Exchange Fee	 Your resort’s rules prevent you from exchanging to the desired resort	
27

 Mayan Palace Riviera Maya (#6483)	 Feb-2013 - Feb-2016	Exchange Fee	 Your resort’s rules prevent you from exchanging to the desired resort	
25

 Mayan Palace Puerto Vallarta (#1294)	 Mar-2013 - Mar-2016	Exchange Fee	 Your resort’s rules prevent you from exchanging to the desired resort	
20


----------



## Pat H (Nov 5, 2013)

I am going to the GM in Mar 2014. I made the trade a few months ago. With TPU's it doesn't matter what you use. I can't remember what I used when it was a straight exchange.


----------



## pittle (Nov 5, 2013)

Well, that is the pits!  I know they make changes all the time - it might change back next year - who knows??.  SFX has never let you exchange into another Grupo Mayan property, that is why I've used RCI.  But, now we have positioned ourselves so that we do not need to exchange.  We where we want to go and go there.


----------



## ride2slide (Nov 5, 2013)

All we had available to us were just RCI points. No weeks. Since I didn't "own" points at the time, I did it on a guest certificate unless she went with us. But, now that I have bought my own points, I can get in on the last call stuff.


----------



## Jwerking (Nov 7, 2013)

rpennisi said:


> Hi Phyllis,
> I have also in the past used MP TP to trade into GM, but this is what I currently get when I try to book on RCI for a GM unit using MP deposits......
> 
> Mayan Palace Acapulco (#2984)	 Mar-2012 - Mar-2015	Exchange Fee	 Your resort’s rules prevent you from exchanging to the desired resort
> 24



Bummer - I just did a search on RCI online and came up with the same results using a MP week - none of the Mayans will even show up if I use the MP weeks even though it is a combined deposit with leftover TPUs from another resort.

I do own other resorts - so the Mayan exchanges and Extra vacation option show up, but they can only be confirmed using the non-Mayan deposits.  

Can I purchase more than two consecutive Extra vacations based on current rules?  Or am I NOT allowed any Extra Vacations to Mayan since I am already an owner?  If I book them online, will they just eventually catch up with me and cancel them??

I was ready to purchase a bunch of Extra Vacations for GM Cabo for an extended vacation.

Joyce


----------



## rpennisi (Nov 7, 2013)

Joyce,

When you combine TP's, if they contain any MP TP's then they are treated as MP, even if most of them are from other timeshares.  They get _polluted._by the MP.  

In 2012 I traded for GM in San Jose del Cabo using combined TP's that contained MP.  MP can be used for GM in that location because they don't have a MP.  You should also be able to book GM in Cabo using your MP through Vida reservations and bypass RCI.

About 3 years ago, I traded through RCI for one week in MP and the next in GM, both in Riviera Maya.  A couple of weeks later I got a call saying I couldn't have that and I could either have 2 MP weeks or 2 GM weeks.  I thought for less than a millisecond and took 2 GM weeks.  That might have been a year when they waived their RCI rules on trading into other levels.

Good luck, Ron


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 8, 2013)

Has anyone tried the special MP owners' RCI # at (used to be) 877-724-1001 to check this out?  I've never done that, but at one time I know others were using that route to circumvent some of the restrictions.

(From the sounds of it, there may not be exceptions anymore, but no harm asking is my mantra.)


----------



## Jwerking (Nov 8, 2013)

rpennisi said:


> Joyce,
> 
> In 2012 I traded for GM in San Jose del Cabo using combined TP's that contained MP.  MP can be used for GM in that location because they don't have a MP.  You should also be able to book GM in Cabo using your MP through Vida reservations and bypass RCI.
> 
> Good luck, Ron



Ron, thank you for the info, but could you please clarify. I own MP at PV.  So are in saying that I can call the RCI Mayan owners desk and use my MP weeks deposited with RCI to trade to GM Cabo?  Or I can make my annual Mayan reservations at GM Cabo directly with Vida?  Or I can use either of these two options?  

I am likely going in the winter (Jan/Feb) - so trying to reserve my week with Vida at the 6 month window will be very difficult.  I have only done this once and was very lucky to get a Jan week when I called as soon as the phone lines opened and got thru after being on an extended hold.  I remember the rep told me the computer system was down but she would record my request and stated it should be no problem since I called so early.  I was doubtful, but I did get the requested week - kudos to Vida! 

That was several years ago and we have not been back to Mexico since that time.  I did buy my resale MP week just so that I would be allowed to trade into the Mayan whenever we wanted - they are truly awesome resorts esp the GM.  We have not been since they opened the Bliss, etc - which I am certain are even better. 

Joyce


----------



## ilene13 (Nov 8, 2013)

Jwerking said:


> Ron, thank you for the info, but could you please clarify. I own MP at PV.  So are in saying that I can call the RCI Mayan owners desk and use my MP weeks deposited with RCI to trade to GM Cabo?  Or I can make my annual Mayan reservations at GM Cabo directly with Vida?  Or I can use either of these two options?
> 
> I am likely going in the winter (Jan/Feb) - so trying to reserve my week with Vida at the 6 month window will be very difficult.  I have only done this once and was very lucky to get a Jan week when I called as soon as the phone lines opened and got thru after being on an extended hold.  I remember the rep told me the computer system was down but she would record my request and stated it should be no problem since I called so early.  I was doubtful, but I did get the requested week - kudos to Vida!
> 
> ...



You seem to own some II resorts.  We have traded into the Grand Luxxe three times using II trades.


----------



## pittle (Nov 8, 2013)

Jwerking said:


> Ron, thank you for the info, but could you please clarify. I own MP at PV.  So are in saying that I can call the RCI Mayan owners desk and use my MP weeks deposited with RCI to trade to GM Cabo?  Or I can make my annual Mayan reservations at GM Cabo directly with Vida?  Or I can use either of these two options?
> 
> I am likely going in the winter (Jan/Feb) - so trying to reserve my week with Vida at the 6 month window will be very difficult.  I have only done this once and was very lucky to get a Jan week when I called as soon as the phone lines opened and got thru after being on an extended hold.  I remember the rep told me the computer system was down but she would record my request and stated it should be no problem since I called so early.  I was doubtful, but I did get the requested week - kudos to Vida!
> 
> ...



The number that Muranojo gave you for RCI is the one you should use to when you call in for an exchange or to ask questions.  I have generally used the website for reservations, but occasionally it will say that I cannot make a reservation because I have done so in x years. Then I call the number for MP owners.

When you want to make a reservation through Mayan Palace Customer Service, it is still 1-800-AWAY-I-GO.  You might be able to get a Cabo San Jose January week using a MP week.  February might be more difficult as it is the most popular month and many GM, GB, and GL Members who can book 8-12 months ahead snag February before the 6 month folks have to wait until July for January and August for February.

Ron is correct - When they first built the GM there, owners were told in the fall of 2006 edition of "Good News" info mailer that in March 2007, the Grand Mayan Los Cabos would begin operation.  "Our first priority is to give our Members the best.  That is why we are happy to inform you that even though this resort is one of the Grand Mayans, its unsold units will be able to be used by the Mayan Palace Members, at no extra charge, until the Mayan Palace Los Cobos is finished."]  At that time, they supposedly had 40% unsold, but I have no idea what the number would be now.  They still have not started the Mayan Palace on the East Cape.


----------



## Jwerking (Nov 8, 2013)

ilene13 said:


> You seem to own some II resorts.  We have traded into the Grand Luxxe three times using II trades.



We do own the Marriott weeks and trade thru II - hmmm, Grand Luxxe units - are those the units even above the Bliss (is there a Grand Bliss)?  Would be a very nice treat and worthy of the huge maint fees we pay for those Marriotts.  I definitely reserve my Marriott trades for high end resorts - LOL!

We traded to the Royals in Cancun for years and then to the Marriott Surf Club in Aruba - loved by resorts.  But then the Royals essentially lost their beach because of all those hurricanes (have not been for 7 or 8 yrs) and I hate fighting for the beach chairs at the Surf Club - what a pain!

Thinking about trying Cabo - as we have never been there.  We have been to PV and NV several times, but the sand and water are not that turquoise blue like in Cancun.


----------



## rpennisi (Nov 8, 2013)

Jwerking said:


> Ron, thank you for the info, but could you please clarify. I own MP at PV.  So are in saying that I can call the RCI Mayan owners desk and use my MP weeks deposited with RCI to trade to GM Cabo?  Or I can make my annual Mayan reservations at GM Cabo directly with Vida?  Or I can use either of these two options?
> 
> I am likely going in the winter (Jan/Feb) - so trying to reserve my week with Vida at the 6 month window will be very difficult.  I have only done this once and was very lucky to get a Jan week when I called as soon as the phone lines opened and got thru after being on an extended hold.  I remember the rep told me the computer system was down but she would record my request and stated it should be no problem since I called so early.  I was doubtful, but I did get the requested week - kudos to Vida!
> 
> ...



*These are RCI trades for GM San Jose del Cabo and Sunset Beach for 2012 that I made:*
Weeks Exchanged
Your Exchange Details
The Grand Mayan Cabos (# 7905)
City: San José del Cabo	State: Baja California Sur
Country: Mexico
Unit Type:  1 Bedroom
Start Date: 02/17/2012	End Date: 02/24/2012

Exchange Vacation Status:  Confirmed	Confirmation Date:  12/11/2010 
Deposit Details
COMBINE GENERIC RESORT ID (#GGGG)
Relation Number: 00071	Interval: 0 / 0
Unit Number: 	Deposit Date: 12/11/2010

*The following week we used MP TP's to trade for:*

Weeks Exchanged
Your Exchange Details
Pueblo Bonito Resort at Sunset Beach (# 5704)
City: Cabo San Lucas	State: Baja California Sur
Country: Mexico
Unit Type:  1 Bedroom
Start Date: 02/24/2012	End Date: 03/02/2012
Exchange Vacation Status:  Confirmed	Confirmation Date:  12/11/2010 
Deposit Details
Mayan Palace Puerto Vallarta (#1294)
Relation Number: 00072	Interval: 0 / 0
Unit Number: 	Deposit Date: 12/11/2010

*They were both excellent trades at different ends of Los Cabos.
What I don't know is if the RCI rules have changed again for trading.
Ron*


----------



## rpennisi (Nov 8, 2013)

Jwerking said:


> We do own the Marriott weeks and trade thru II - hmmm, Grand Luxxe units - are those the units even above the Bliss (is there a Grand Bliss)?  Would be a very nice treat and worthy of the huge maint fees we pay for those Marriotts.  I definitely reserve my Marriott trades for high end resorts - LOL!
> ....


 I have used my Polo Towers LV deposits in II to trade for Grand Luxxe.  The Grand Bliss is very nice (traded through RCI for NV), but the Grand Luxxe is way better.  We traded a one bedroom Polo for a 2 bedroom GL (but had to take a summer week in NV) in 2012.  We have a one bedroom GL suite for RM for next summer.

Marriott weeks will definitely get you GL through II.

Bliss is just above MP, Grand Bliss above Grand Mayan, and Grand Luxxe is the top of their line by a large margin.

Ron


----------



## Jwerking (Nov 8, 2013)

I called the RCI Mayan Desk 2X and was told that as an Mayan owner, we are not allowed to rent Extra Vacation week.  This appears to be consistent with the "restrictions" at the bottom of the page for Mayan units available online at RCI.  Real bummer because some of the 2BR GM Cabo weeks are renting for less than $500 per week - an exchange would costs more. 

Both reps stated that I CAN use my Mayan deposits to trade back into Mayan resorts.  However, this is not consistent with what I see online - as I get the same message that Ron gets with his Mayan deposits.  So either the online system is faulty (not the first time) or the Mayan reps are wrong.  

What do you Mayan experts think about Cabo in comparison to PV/NV?  I am thinking about spending maybe Jan and Feb 2015 in Cabo - as we are retired and want to get away from the chilly east coast.  banana: We are going to Hawaii this year from mid-Dec thru the first week in March.  Using 7 timeshare weeks and a private condo rental for Feb - retirement is awesome!     Never would have dreamed that I would get to spend the winter in HI!)

Joyce


----------



## pittle (Nov 8, 2013)

Joyce - We have been members of various "Mayan World" properties since January 1999.  We have worked our way up from Sea Garden to Mayan Palace (many of those- resale), Grand Mayan, and now Grand Luxxe. Every vacation has been absolutely awesome!

We have been to every one of the locations - the GM in Cabo once, and would like to go back, but you cannot go wrong with ANY of the MP or GM locations.  Each is different and special.  We love them all.  PV is right there on the Marina and you can catch a bus across the street; NV has an awesome beach and lots of things to do; Mayan Riviera is great and you can snag a bus or shuttle to Playa del Carmen or Puerto Morales, Acapulco has a super beach and MP members can take a shuttle to the beach. (Pool at MP is nicer than the one at GM.)  Our least favorite its the MP in Mazatlan - it is basically a Sea Garden with a few MP units.  (We stay at other resort when in Mazatlan.)  Since we live in AZ, we can drive to PP in less than 4 hours - it is fun to take grandkids to on fall and spring breaks.

Congrats on the Hawaii deal - it sounds great.  We tend to go to Mexico because of the time and costs.  We have been to Hawaii many times, but even now that we live in the Phoenix area we can get to Puerto Vallarta in 2-1/2 hours and there is no major time difference on these "old bodies".  

We head out tomorrow for 3 week in PV - I am packed and ready to go!  We have the TUG Banner and 3 other TUG members to visit with while there.  WOOHOO!!!


----------



## rpennisi (Nov 8, 2013)

Jwerking said:


> ...Both reps stated that I CAN use my Mayan deposits to trade back into Mayan resorts.  However, this is not consistent with what I see online - as I get the same message that Ron gets with his Mayan deposits.  So either the online system is faulty (not the first time) or the Mayan reps are wrong....
> 
> Joyce



Hi Joyce,
I am using my MP deposit on RCI to get MP NV this coming January.  It should work using their website, as I had no problem making the trade.

My reason for using MP to get MP is that I banked my 2 bedroom MP as 2 separate deposits to RCI.  I then used one of the 2 to get a 2 bedroom MP unit, still having the other half to make another trade.

I did the same with my Buganvilias, which is a hotel unit to get a one bedroom Buganvilias suite on RCI.

RCI makes the bulk of their money, I would guess, through trades, so you deposit and get greater value with your TP gain to upgrade trade-wise.  For them, the more trades made the better.  But Vida has obviously put some tough restrictions on them for their own reasons ($$$).

Ron

PS to Phyllis...Have a great trip to PV...Buganvilias??


----------



## Jwerking (Nov 9, 2013)

rpennisi said:


> Hi Joyce,
> I am using my MP deposit on RCI to get MP NV this coming January.  It should work using their website, as I had no problem making the trade.
> 
> My reason for using MP to get MP is that I banked my 2 bedroom MP as 2 separate deposits to RCI.  I then used one of the 2 to get a 2 bedroom MP unit, still having the other half to make another trade.
> ...



You are correct, Ron, I can see the MP units online at PV and NV when I search online - just not the GM units - which is why I could not see the Cabo GM units.  

I too have split my MP for deposit with RCI for the same reasons you mentioned - more TPUs.  I guess that we should be happy with the TPUs that we are given for deposit - as when you look online, it is amazing that you can get MP units at least at PV for only 6-9 TPUs - with the exception of prime winter weeks.  Guess I could go spend spring and early summer in PV for cheap. 

There are two TUG couples that have given up their homes and doing full-time timesharing -  I have given it some thought, but don't know that I am ready to give up my home.  But it would be an interesting challenge to see if you can book those last call and extra vacations for $250 per week at those locations with surplus TS inventory during off season.  

It is amazing what you can get.  We purchased an extra vacation on Memorial Day weekend for a studio in Pompano Beach, FL as part of our trip to use our May Hilton Head timeshare this May - first time we have actually used this unit ourselves - LOL!  We paid about $250 and it was tiny - had a murphy bed in LR, but did have a full kitchen for cheaply preparing our meals.  It was direct oceanfront with a nice balcony for enjoying the view - could not believe it for $250 - what a bargain!

We are off to Va Beach this Friday to a 1br  oceanfront unit purchased for $220 right on the boardwalk.  Cannot beat it and maybe we will luck out and have some temps in the 60s with no wind for just sitting on the beach and reading my book.  Regardless, it is where I grew up, so will visit friends and relatives.  These extra vacations are great now that we are retired!!

Joyce


----------



## Jwerking (Nov 9, 2013)

pittle said:


> Joyce - We have been members of various "Mayan World" properties since January 1999.  We have worked our way up from Sea Garden to Mayan Palace (many of those- resale), Grand Mayan, and now Grand Luxxe. Every vacation has been absolutely awesome!
> 
> We have been to every one of the locations - the GM in Cabo once, and would like to go back, but you cannot go wrong with ANY of the MP or GM locations.
> 
> We head out tomorrow for 3 week in PV - I am packed and ready to go!  We have the TUG Banner and 3 other TUG members to visit with while there.  WOOHOO!!!



Hi Phyllis:

One of these days, you will have to tell me how you got all the way to the Grand Luxxe.  You were the one that helped me 7 or 8 yrs ago with purchasing my MP resale - in those days, you had upgraded to the GM.  With your advice, I purchased an old MP contract which had a very low transfer and annual maint fee.  Cannot believe that our maint fee is about $650 for a 2 BR.  However, this year, Mayan transferred our ownership to MP NV from PV - something about their plans to tear down and replace the MP PV.  They stated that it would NOT affect our ownership contract and maint fees - since it is a "CLUB."  Hope that is true!

I like the sounds of the Cabo GM - as it seems like it is walking distance to town and grocery store.  These days - I mostly cook on vacations given our long stays.  While I love the NV Mayans, it is remote and restaurant options are on the expensive end and no grocery store without a long taxi ride - unless that has changed ???  

How are the beaches and water in Cabo?  Can you snorkel in the winter?

I know what you mean by the LONG flights.  My daughter is working in Korea for a few yrs and when we retired 1.5 yrs ago - we planned a trip to visit her - that got expanded to a trip to Japan, Thailand, and New Zealand for 5 months from Sept to Jan.  Now, those were some long flights - so after a few times, we got use to passing the time on a 12hr flight.  But it was an awesome trip - used American Airlines miles to get a Oneworld ticket for the entire trip and used timeshare for almost all of our stays except for in NZ - where we only did 3 TS weeks and then a road trip with short hotel stays for the last 3 weeks. 

Got the travel bug right now- as we just completed a 2 month cross country roadtrip from Aug-Oct to visit the Western national parks.  Drove our minivan all the way to Vancouver Island from our Northern VA home with stops for a week at Mt. Rushmore, Grand Teton, Yellowstone, Glacier, Banff, and Jasper NPs.   We hiked to our hearts content - something we just started during our trip to NZ.   On the way back, it was 3K miles and $450 of gas.  And took 5 long days of driving - ugh!

I think my hubby is tired of our long trips and tells me we have the rest of our lives to travel and we don't need to do everything in the first year - but my philosophy, is do it while you are able!  

Enjoy your visit to PV - we have stayed at MP PV and love the close in location to town!  For sure, the beach is not as nice - but I am seldom in the water anyway - just love to sit out and read.

Joyce


----------



## pittle (Nov 10, 2013)

rpennisi said:


> PS to Phyllis...Have a great trip to PV...Buganvilias??



We are at the Mondavi in Conchas Chinas this week and will be at the Buganvilias the next two.  We were able to use one of the "extra" weeks in our contract for a 2-bedroom ocean front unit next week and then move to our Imperial Sky Suite unit for Thanksgiving week.  At least moving from unit to unit at Buganvilias is easy.  I hope that they open up the Sky Suites for the "extra" weeks in the future.

We loved the 2-1/2 hour mid-day trip to get here!  It gave us time to get groceries and all settled in before dark.  Mondavi is just up the mountain above Ocho Casadas - next door to Grand Miramar.  The units are very nice, but they have not finished the resort - it is just about 1/2 done.  Four of the 8 finished units are full-time ownership units.  It is kind of like having your own private home up here this week - one other family is here and we know them from other November visits.  No problems getting pool chairs or umbrellas!


----------



## ride2slide (Nov 17, 2013)

*Update*

Thanks to the help from TUG members advice, we scored the GM wristbands.


----------



## ride2slide (Nov 17, 2013)

I forgot to mention, they appraised my newly acquired Wyndham 189K points at $15K but I never disclosed what I paid. But, they gave up after I said several times that no still means no where I come from.


----------



## ride2slide (Dec 1, 2013)

A few helpful things we learned:

The Grand Mayan band gets you in to all areas but the Grand Luxxe. They will only let you have it if you make that a stipulation of attending the owner "free breakfast update" The GM bands also got the guys  breakfast and drinks on the bus tour to the ruins, that the MP bands had to pay for.

The Playa shuttle is $5 per person and picks up at the lobby. They will NOT stop at Walmart or Mega Mart unless, everyone in the van wants to do it and it will be an extra few $. The Shuttle drops you at the far North end of 5th Ave shopping district. You have to pay extra to go to the commuter pier. The pier closest to the drop off point is the cruise ship ferry pier. Mega is much cleaner and a more relaxed less congested store that, is mostly groceries, with a small pharmacy and no souvenirs.

When we stayed at the Mayan Palace last time, we rented a car that we only drove to Playa 3 times, then back to the airport. This time we took the resort shuttles or a taxi everywhere. That was MUCH less stressful and way cheaper!

Both my son & I paid for week long wifi that turned out to be very poor most of the time in our condo. We were in 2062 Building 5 which was about halfway between the pool and the lobby. We had strong wifi at lobby, the Jade and the pool. On pool days, we would rent one of the cabanas closest to the Jade  and take the ipads for when we were not in the pool.  The cabanas are $30 USD but free if you spend $30 on food or drinks within the pool area venues. I complained to the wifi folks twice during the week about poor signal in the condo. On the 2nd call, they offered to reduce the wifi bill for each of us 50% for the inconvience. I also learned that they were not on site but based at the MP in PV. 

Mindy


----------



## hethcock@mho.com (Dec 4, 2013)

*Whatever you do dont go to the timeshare presentation*

I am currently staying at the Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta right now for 2 weeks in a1 bedroom suite with ocean view.  I got ocean view instead of parking lot view by agreeing to do the timeshare presentation.  Started at 9:00am and couldn't get out till 4m  All Day.  One pitch after another.  They wouldn't let me go!!!!  Hated it!:annoyed:

The resort is awesome though.  The 1 bedroom suite is luxurious.  The amenities pools, trails, plants, are amazing here.  There aren't many Mayan Palace rooms left now that they tore down 2 wings.  There should be a good chance that you can switch to Grand Mayan.

Good luck and don't tour.

Christine


----------



## richontug (Dec 21, 2013)

I own at Mayan Palace and Wyndham. You can deposit Wyndham weeks (certain resorts only) into SFX (San Francisco Exchange) and then get Grand Mayan weeks in exchange.  SFX has a good inventory from Grand Mayan.

Rich


----------

